# Help! Trying to get a very sweet cat off the streets...



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Does anyone know of any shelters, or ANYONE with ANY space? Looking desperately to find a loving home, even temporarily, for a very sweet stray currently in Islington, North London:










I know practically nothing about this cat, me and someone else are putting it in a carrier and taking to the vet on Saturday to double-check for microchip, etc. Has been living outside since this past winter.

Very sweet and human-friendly, happy to be stroked if a little bit skittish with strangers (ran from me first time, allowed me to pet second time, happy to be stroked and rubbing against me by third time) currently lives with a group of other cats and gets on well with them (one possibly-feral, the rest I think local pets that just spend all of their time outdoors). Has been fed for some months now but still very skinny, VERY longhaired and in serious need of a bath and some serious grooming. Not sure of sex but I think might be a girl? Doesn't seem pregnant. Will know more on Saturday... Kitty has very long fur and I couldn't get a decent look.

Quite young I think, very small, beautiful green eyes.

I would be happy to cover some of the vet or grooming costs, and do what I can with regards to transport (though I don't drive). At the most I could keep kitty in my flat overnight or maybe two nights, but from the 19th I'm away for 10 days, and our catsitter (family member) cannot take care of the stray while we are gone (we asked).

At the very least, can anyone possibly short-term foster this cat until at least the 29th of August, when I'll be back? The only separate place I could keep kitty would be a dog crate in the kitchen, but at least it's warm and dry. I would love to take kitty in myself, but already have a cat and landlady has repeatedly vetoed a second.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Very sad situation. Can you take to the vet any sooner, and ask to check for a microchip?

The only person I can think of is CC on this forum who runs a small rescue and has had wonderful success in finding forever homes for her rescues. I think you are close to her (CC).


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Unfortunately it's pretty impossible before Saturday, due to vet closing times and when I get off work... I'd be just about able to some of the days this week if I literally ran from work, ran to the where the cat is, and ran to the vet, but it would still be tight with time. My other fear is, maybe this is a bit selfish, if when I take the cat in the vet says that it's got this and that wrong with it, and needs a course of antibiotics, and I will feel absolutely heartbroken having to release it again because I have nowhere to put it. I could keep the cat at mine from now until Tuesday, but I think that would be worse than just keeping it where it is. At least at the moment the kitty is accepted in its group - if I take it away for a week and then release it, I'm worried the others won't accept it back AND it'll feel like a second abandonment by a person.

I've scoured all the lost cat notices as well for any remotely plausible matches, no luck.  yes, really sad, and the cat is BEAUTIFUL and very sweet, seems to like both cats and humans... I'd be shocked if she/he hadn't been someone's pet at some point. I think someone dumped the cat there on purpose, because the other cats have been getting fed for 2 years by other people apparently.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can help if you can provide transport for the cat to come to me.

I do have a lovely lady looking near me for a cat who is able to rehome in 4 weeks time.

I can get vet checks done with my vet so don't worry about that.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

Please check out mymoggy.com
Can you say how long this cat has been here as she does look like a certain missing cat , going to try and reach an owner to come here onto the forum


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Turnips, I need to go offline now as I have a rescue viewing but I will be back later this evening.


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I can help if you can provide transport for the cat to come to me.
> 
> I do have a lovely lady looking near me for a cat who is able to rehome in 4 weeks time.
> 
> I can get vet checks done with my vet so don't worry about that.


THANK YOU! I can provide transport - seeing about a ride from my brother-in-law, but worst-case scenario I can take the train at least until Oxford (I still have your address from something a while back). Only really workable day would be Saturday.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Pandorawarlord said:


> Please check out mymoggy.com
> Can you say how long this cat has been here as she does look like a certain missing cat , going to try and reach an owner to come here onto the forum


That would be wonderful if she had a home


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You need to check on the website posted mymoggie.com to ensure she doesn't already have a home.

Once you have done this, the vet will allow you to take a scanner home to check for a microchip so do this aswell.

If all these have been done and nothing, you need to get to Didcot train station, not Oxford station, as you will be too far out from me.

I hope she is chipped or has an owner missing her, she is beautiful.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

I have left a message on 2 mobiles to the person who has been looking for their cat, if this is their missing cat it will have a microchip, I have left a message asking the person to come onto this forum


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> You need to check on the website posted mymoggie.com to ensure she doesn't already have a home.
> 
> Once you have done this, the vet will allow you to take a scanner home to check for a microchip so do this aswell.
> 
> ...


Scoured mymoggie with no luck, and already checked almost every other site I can find going back up to a year. Luckily there's a vet practically across the street from where the cat is so I'll be able to pop in there to check for a chip on Saturday.

We could get to Didcot by 4-ish on Saturday, would that be okay? I can send you a PM with my mobile number and coordinate further.

SO HAPPY to find somewhere, anywhere, for the kitty! I'm hoping to figure out what's going on with the rest of the group, but this poor one is in particular need and is pretty matted.


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Pandorawarlord said:


> Please check out mymoggy.com
> Can you say how long this cat has been here as she does look like a certain missing cat , going to try and reach an owner to come here onto the forum


Just seen the cat you mean, sorry just spotted your comment now! Does look similar (face) but the tabby/white ratio is wrong, this cat has much more tabby than the one on mymoggy. Longer fur as well, sadly. I will obviously check for microchip first though and let everyone know.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

this is another cat called Mittens recently missing from Walthamstow East London, thought her picture was on mymoggy ( sorry )


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Pandorawarlord said:


> this is another cat called Mittens recently missing from Walthamstow East London, thought her picture was on mymoggy ( sorry )


I found the Mittens you were talking about (via Cats Protection) but also a different cat, wrong markings.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

thats what I first thought but the picture is a kitten picture , take a look at the adult picture posted on catchat


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

sorry have to go be back later


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Small update, but may have just now found someone more locally that could rehome, will update... Sod's law it would happen right after I posted, obviously!


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Pandorawarlord said:


> thats what I first thought but the picture is a kitten picture , take a look at the adult picture posted on catchat


Just seen those too but those are definitely not of the same cat. This cat doesn't have any white on its back at all, and the back legs are tabby with white feet I think, not all white like Mittens.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

the owner of mittens has just phoned and I'm waiting for her to come on here or give me a call back
Just thought it could be her as you said the cat was grubby


----------



## lostcatmittens (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi

I am looking for mittens, been missing since June 10th now 

I have just got home from work, had a call from Pandora to check this forum, so thank you very much for that!!! So nice to know people are helpful and willing to help.

Although the face of this puss does look very similar to mittens, I think this cat has more tabby than mittens. Mittens has a white quite large diamond on her back which I can't see it the picture.

To the person who has found this puss, if it does have a white mark on its back, please advise. It sounds very similar personality, Mittens would be rubbing around your legs and on your lap within 10 seconds once she had begun to trust you.

Thank you for a small ray of hope xx


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

lostcatmittens said:


> View attachment 144113
> 
> 
> View attachment 144114
> ...


Sadly the cat I've found isn't your Mittens  No white on its back, and as far as I've been told has been living outside from longer ago than June. Very sorry! I hope you find Mittens


----------

